# There here!



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, this weekend was the weekend of the killer matts!

He had 1 under his chin from his gencon lead, then I was running my fingers through and found 2 more huge ones on each shoulder!

After taking him to the park on Sunday morning - he was in need of a bath as he was obviously filthy and when i was grooming him through his tummy and ribs where covered in varying sized tats. 

I have been brushing regularly him but have been burying my head in the sand I think hoping the matts would pass Arthur by!! 

So last night armed with a glass of wine I went straight online ordered les pooches and coat king and a tonne of detangler and watched JD's grooming video. I may now also be tempted to get curved scissors and clippers (Poor Arthur is all I can say, Im no hairdresser!)


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Don't worry, it's not as difficult as you may think. And he won't mind a bit if it's not perfect! Personally I find scissor trimming easier than clippering, but you will find out what works best with his coat.

Good luck!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh dear, there is always that hope that they might never come! 

Incase you have missed me going on about these brushes before I will just share the link again. Sometimes I feel like I need one of these permanantly attached to me!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mikki-Groom...E7M6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330351031&sr=8-1


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Oh dear, there is always that hope that they might never come!
> 
> Incase you have missed me going on about these brushes before I will just share the link again. Sometimes I feel like I need one of these permanantly attached to me!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mikki-Groom...E7M6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330351031&sr=8-1


thanks Sarah, Ive seen these in PAH and was going to buy one - do you think I need this as well as a coat king thing?? All I can say its a good job I get paid this week Ha Ha


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh sorry, Calli. No if you are getting a coat king I would say no as I think they do the same job. I missed that on your first post! Doh!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's only a matter of time before the matts appear...keeping their coat shorter is definitely easier although IMO not as pleasing on the eye


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Alas bang on cue really. Good luck with the grooming


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I smugly thought as I groomed Dexter so frequently and carefully that he would never get matted, alas the matts take over in the end! He has been practically shaved behind his ears and around his hips by the groomer!


----------

